# Price Check



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

so where we get our sand from raised there price again just wondering what others are paying?


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

out of all the people on here no one buys sand?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

It all depends on the amount of salt is in the mix... generally the more salt in the ratio the higher the cost... around my parts a loaded yard is going for $35-50.... can you guess which has more salt?....
HIH


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm talking just sand no salt added sorry didn't say that


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

delivered or are you picking it up?...again around here if I was to pu it would cost me 4.50 per yard for screen sand...... 8.50 per yard delivered to my shop....


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

$8 a ton if we pick it up


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

we are being charged 33.25 a ton and we pick it up


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Time to find another sand dealer and give your business to them.


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

the problem is they are the only one within 1 1/2 drive and we only use it for 2 customers


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

wideout;1217536 said:


> out of all the people on here no one buys sand?


Nope. :salute:


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

wideout;1217768 said:


> we are being charged 33.25 a ton and we pick it up


Wow, around here sand goes for literally $2.00/ton at the gravel pit. Nobody spreads it for traction in my area, its 100% salt.


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't want to use it at all but I have 2 customers that have huge lots that are gravel and that all they want


----------



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

$11 a ton and I pickup. Hallett Materials.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

13.75/ton picked-up


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

NO ONE runs straight salt aqround here
for just the accounts you have to use sand on you suould tell the sand co they are too high and talk them down


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

I've tried but its a concrete ready mix place and either you pay or you don't get it they don't care


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

See its the opposite here, so one sands, just straight salt or rarely you get people spreading the ice melt stuff like Magic, but mostly its rock salt.


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

wideout;1218152 said:


> I don't want to use it at all but I have 2 customers that have huge lots that are gravel and that all they want


Pass the cost down to these customers and don't worry about it. Sounds like you have done everything you can to keep the costs low. They can not expect you to loose money on the job.


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

dforbes;1219567 said:


> Pass the cost down to these customers and don't worry about it. Sounds like you have done everything you can to keep the costs low. They can not expect you to loose money on the job.


i normally do just pass the cost down to the customers but i tell them the price at the beginning of the year and thats what we agree on then they raise the price mid season and one customer is like well we agreed on x so sorry but the other was somewhat ok with it and agreed to pay the new price. Has anyone ever tried silica sand?


----------



## bub3020 (Feb 25, 2009)

i dont use sand but its $12 per ton where i buy my salt-sand mix


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

anyway you could get a load of sand delivered to your house at the beginning of the season and load yourself? You'd lock in your rate and if you only have 2 customers, one load should carry you for the season.....


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

sounds like you are buying washed sand, the stuff they use for morter mix, see if they offer a differant grade, don't you have a sand wash around you? maybe you can have a tt load delivered from another source


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

wideout;1219609 said:


> i normally do just pass the cost down to the customers but i tell them the price at the beginning of the year and thats what we agree on then they raise the price mid season and one customer is like well we agreed on x so sorry but the other was somewhat ok with it and agreed to pay the new price. Has anyone ever tried silica sand?


I see. Well it looks like you are stuck for this year on that one.


----------



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

I woudn't use silica sand. It's too fine.


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

mvhauler;1220648 said:


> I woudn't use silica sand. It's too fine.


It is fine but its free!


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

you will need ALOT of it for decent coverage


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

I didnt figure it would go as far but the place that has it is only 4 blocks from where i need it and the other place that i use it one is where i would be getting it from.


----------



## Mike G (Jan 11, 2011)

I am new to commercial plowing and don't know the difference between salt and sand. Obviously a price differnce but i was under the assumption sand before the storm and salt when there is ice. Please educate me on sand/salt process.


----------

